# Paph. superbiens 'big brother' x 'Arden' AM/AMOS and reverse



## Sara_Cenia (May 17, 2022)

My huge Paphs have been in flower for weeks now and they just seem to keep getting bigger. The first photo with the less reflexed petals is the Big Brother x Arden and the other is Arden x Big Brother. I had to screen shot them to keep the photos from uploading sideways. Maybe to large a file?


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Nov 23, 2022)

They’re beauties. The leaves are also nice marbled effect. Hopefully mine blooms as nice.


----------



## Guldal (Nov 24, 2022)

Very nice!


----------

